# need stumps ground



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

<BLOCKQUOTE class="postcontent restore ">Anyone here have a stump grinder? I have about a half dozen stumps I would like to see gone. The Pine trees were cut down a few years ago and the stumps are half rotten, it should be a easy grind.................Thanks </BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Bump...............


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

PM sent.


----------

